# Last Glenlight ships IMO numbers?



## pagoda54 (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm tracking down the fate of the final 400T ships which Glenlight and Glenlight/Manx operated around 1980-1993 ish. 
With limited success!

Glenfyne- now operating in Norway as Kyst

Sealight ?? IMO??

Polarlight - sank off Point of Ayre in 1989

Glencloy ?? IMO??

Glenrosa- sank 40M north of Aruba in 2006

My grandfather was Gavin Hamilton of G&G Hamilton - one of the 3 businesses which formed Glenlight in 1975

Cheers, Graeme


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

For those Scottish built, Official/ IMO Nos. recorded in Scottish Built Ships database
Link here: 
https://www.clydeships.co.uk/list.php?vessel=Glenfyne&year_built=&builder=


----------



## pagoda54 (Oct 13, 2018)

eddyw said:


> For those Scottish built, Official/ IMO Nos. recorded in Scottish Built Ships database
> Link here:
> https://www.clydeships.co.uk/list.php?vessel=Glenfyne&year_built=&builder=


Thanks, but the problem is that they were not Scottish built, but bought in as additional tonnage and were larger than average coasters. Some from England, some from Holland originally. Some were registered to Ardrossan, I think some Glasgow. Some operated under the"Glenlight Manx" business for a while doing a lot of Irish Sea work. They do appear in various photos, but there is not a lot of detail left lying around.eg
http://www.geograph.org.uk/of/glenlight

Cheers, Graeme


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Graeme, Sorry, misunderstood! There is a bit of free info around if you google ship names eg here: https://transportsofdelight.smugmug...-Sea/GLENLIGHT-SHIPPING-LTD-Glasgow/i-vnnGwVg
Otherwise subscription to pay sites; or find library with LRs of the period in their reserve collections. Regards


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Glencloy, IMO 7330076, from 1986 to 1994. Renamed several more times, gutted by fire 2013 as FM Express
http://coasters-remembered.net/showthread.php?t=2403&highlight=GLENCLOY
http://shipwrecklog.com/log/2013/03/fm-express/


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The following is extracted from my book on Clyde Shipping Co.

Unsure if it will stay formatted when uploaded.

There are cross references to vessels in the main fleet which are not detailed here

GLENLIGHT SHIPPING LTD.
including Glenlight Manx Ltd.
Ardrossan

Company registered number SC45985 incorporated 27th September 1968
Dissolved 20th February 2003
Edinburgh Gazette 
Date:
11 October 2002 
Issue Number:
25306 
Page number:
2541 
Publication Date: Friday, 11 October 2002
Notice Code: 2435
Glenlight Shipping Limited
(In Members Voluntary Liquidation)
Notice is hereby given in pursuance of Section 94 of the Insolvency Act 1986 that a General Meeting of the above Company will be held at, Deloitte & Touche, Lomond House, 9 George Square, Glasgow, on 12th November 2002, at 10.30 am, to consider and, if thought fit, to pass the following resolutions:- 

Ordinary Resolutions
1. “That the remuneration of the Liquidator be approved.”
2. “That the Liquidator’s statement of account for the period of the liquidation be approved.”

Extraordinary Resolution
“That the books, accounts and do***ents of the Company and of the Liquidator be disposed of as the Liquidator sees fit, subject to any legal requirements governing the period of retention.” 
A member entitled to attend and vote at the above meeting may appoint a proxy to attend and vote instead of him/her.
J C Reid, Liquidator 
Dated: 4th October 2002

(2435/188)




On 17th February 2003 two new companies were incorporated
SC244040 – HMS (456) Ltd and SC244041 – HMS (457) Ltd.
On 21st March 2003 they were renamed Glenlight Ltd and Glenlight Shipping Ltd.
On 8th April 2011 Glenlight Shipping Ltd was dissolved.
At that time they were noted as C/O Simmers & Co. Albany Chambers, Albany Street, OBAN



5277672
G.1. PIBROCH (1976 - 1990)
O.N. 300178. 157g. 70n. 87'5" x 20'5" x 9'6".
As built: 5-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (180 x 300mm) by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 270 bhp
Post 1976: 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (165 x 184 mm) oil engine manufactured in 1971 by G.E.C. Diesels Ltd., Kelvin Marine Division, Glasgow.
14.2.1956: Keel laid by Scott & Sons, Bowling (Yard No. 416) for Scottish Malt Distillers Ltd. 
4.12.1956: Launched. 
2.7.1957: Completed. 
4.7.1957: Registered at Glasgow. (Appropriation Book)
1975: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd., Ardrossan. 
1976: Owners acquired by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., as a wholly owned subsidiary. 
1990: Sold to John Alexander Hawco, Glasgow. 
1992: Lloyd’s Register deleted entry “vessel’s continued existence in doubt”. 
1997: (G. Mayes & B. McCall - Short Sea Shipping 1997/98) quote her as operating on the west coast of Ireland but without the identity of an owner / manager. 
3.2000: Although seen in a very poor condition by A. Geddes, she was still trading.
2001: Seen abandoned at Letterfrack, Connemara (had been deleted LR since 1992)

6510332
G.2. GLENFYNE (1) (1976 - 1988)
O.N. 304197. 200g. 100n. 109'4" x 23'11" x 8'9".
4-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (230 x 400mm) 404-240VO type by Alpha Diesel A/S, Frederikshavn, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 280 bhp 9½ kts.
12.9.1964: Keel laid by Scott & Sons (Bowling) Ltd., Bowling (Yard No. 432) for G. & G. Hamilton Ltd., (Hay, Hamilton Ltd., managers). 
8.3.1965: Launched. 
15.4.1965: Completed and registered at Glasgow. (Appropriation Book)
1972: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd. 
1976: Owners acquired by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., as a wholly owned subsidiary. 
1988: Sold to James John George Newlands, and renamed NEWFYNE. 
1991: Sold to Adohr Island Trading Ltd., Galway, Ireland. 
1993: Reported as having been renamed INISHLYRE but Lloyd’s Register had at this time still to amend entry
Pre 2000: Sold to Bancroft Shipping Ltd, under Honduras flag
6.2013: Declared as “Continued existence in doubt”


6613380
G.3. GLENCLOY (1) (1976 - 1979)
O.N. 307651. 200g. 101n. 109'4" x 23'11" x 8'9".
4-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (230 x 400 mm) 404-240VO by Alpha Diesel A/S, Frederikshavn, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 310 bhp 9 kts.
19.8.1965: Keel laid by Scott & Sons (Bowling) Ltd., Bowling (Yard No. 434) for G. & G. Hamilton Ltd., (Hay, Hamilton Ltd., managers). 
19.5.1966: Launched. 
24.6.1966: Completed. 
16.7.1966: Registered at Glasgow. (Appropriation Book)
1972: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd. 
1976: Owners acquired by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., as a wholly owned subsidiary. 
1979: Sold to Societe D'Exploitation de Transportes, France, and renamed TAILLEFER 2. 
1996: Transportes Maritimes Cotler (T.M.C.), appointed as managers. 
1997: Sold to Transportes Maritimes Cotler (T.M.C.), France.
6.2008: Reported as sold to Nigeria.
5.2018: Sea Web still states “in service”


6515370
G.6. DAWNLIGHT I (1976 - 198 )
O.N. 306963. 199g. 103n. 32.67 x 6.66 x 2.883 metres.
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (178 x 229mm) by Crossley Bros. Ltd., Manchester. 300 bhp
8.3.1965: Keel laid by Scotts' Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Greenock (Yard No. 703) for Ross & Marshall Ltd., Greenock. 
1.6.1965: Launched. 
28.6.1965: Completed. Price £57,145 and registered at Glasgow. (Appropriation Book)
1972: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd. Ardrossan. 
1976: Owners acquired by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., as a wholly owned subsidiary. 
1988: Sold to Bailey & Boynton Marine, Hull. 
1990: The Lundy Company Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1991: Sold to Clive A. Clarke. 
1994: Sold to Naviera Agnes S. de R. L., Honduras, and renamed AGNES. 
6.2013: Declared as “Continued existence in doubt”


7330076
G.7. GLENCLOY (2) (1986 - 1994)
O.N. 379648. 498g. 358n. 53.50 x 9.76 x 3.233 metres.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (240 x 280mm) MaK type by Atlas-MaK Maschinenbau, Kiel. 800 bhp
23.5.1973: Keel laid as SEA MAAS by Tczewska Stocznia Rzeczna, Tczew (Yard No. B.363/02) for Freight Express-Seacon Ltd., London, under Singapore registry. 
31.8.1973: Launched. 
1.1974: Completed. 
1979: Transferred to London registry. 
1984: Transferred to Seacon Ltd., Bahamas registry. 
1986: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd., Ardrossan, and renamed GLENCLOY. 
1994: Sold to Streamforce Ltd., (Anglo-Dutch Management Services Ltd., managers), St. Vincent & The Grenadines registry, and renamed BENFIELD. 
1995: Field Management Services Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1996: Sold to Supercharge Overseas Ltd., St Vincent & The Grenadines. 
1997: Sold to Gulf 2 Extreme Inc., Honduras.
1999: VICTORIA IV
21.1.2005: Sold to Kristina-Cook Islands Ltd, Cook Islands and renamed KRISTINA
4.2010: Sold to undisclosed interests and renamed FM EXPRESS, under St Vincent & Grenadines flag.
10.2012: To Sao Tome & Principe flag
10.3.2013: Whilst on a voyage from Colon to Colombia, suffered engine room fire resultant of electrical short circuit when at 11.10N., 074.49W., 5 miles northeast of Bocas De Ceniza, Barranquilla, Colombia and was abandoned. Vessel burnt out and subsequently drifted ashore next day, near Puerto Colombia.

G.8. WILKS (1975 )
O.N. 337108. 199g. 149n. 41.86 x 7.73 x 2.667 metres.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (168 x 184mm) DV8NM vee type by Rolls Royce Ltd., Shrewsbury. 345 bhp
14.8.1968: Keel laid by Clelands Shipbuilders Ltd., Wallsend (Yard No. 311) for Eggar, Forrester Ltd., (G. T. Gillie & Blair Company Ltd., managers), London.
19.2.1969: Launched.
21.3.1969: Completed and registered at London. (Appropriation Book) 
1974: Buries Markes Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1975: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd., Ardrossan. 
1975: Sold to Hay, Hamilton Ltd., (Glenlight Shipping Ltd., managers), Glasgow, and renamed GLENROSA. 
1976: Purchased by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers), Glasgow. 
1988: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd. 
1990: Sold to Roderick McLean, London, and renamed BOSTON BELLE. 
15.5.1992: Arrived at Inverkeithing for demolition
14.10.1992: R.M.Supplies (Inverkeithing Ltd commenced work
15.11.1992: Work completed.

G.9. POLARLIGHT (1976) see ship No. GM.4 below.
G.10. GLENROSA (1) (1988 - 1990) see ship No. G.8 above.
G.11. SEALIGHT (1988 - 1993) see ship No. GM.3 below.
G.12. GLENETIVE (1988 - 1990) see ship No. GM.2 below. 
G.13. POLARLIGHT (1988 - 1989) see ship No. GM.4 below.


8101989
G.14. GLENFYNE (2) (1989 - 1996) Ice strengthened.
O.N. 712223. 299g. 171n. 48.37 x 8.54 x 2.952 metres.
Post 1994: 403g. 215n.
5-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (270 x 400mm) by Aabenraa Motorfabrik, Heinrich Callesen A/S, Aabenraa, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 575 bhp 
15.6.1881: Keel laid as LILLE-BIRGIT by Aabenraa Vaerft A/S, Aabenraa (Yard No. 39) for P/R Lille Birgit, (P. F. Cleeman, manager), Denmark. 
11.6.1982: Launched. 
11.11.1982: Completed. 
1989: Sold to Glenlight Manx Ltd., (Eaglehurst Ship Management Ltd., managers), Isle of Man. 
26.2.1989: Registered at Ramsey IoM as GLENFYNE
23.12.1994 until 23.1.1996: Placed in lay-up.
1996: Sold to SJO & Landtransport A/S, Norway, and renamed KYST. 
1998: Sold to Partenrederi Rekstad & Sonner, (Odmer Rekstad, manager), Denmark.
5.2018: Sea Web states “In service”



GLENLIGHT MANAGED VESSELS

GM.1. WOPPER / RAYLIGHT (1975 - 1978)
O.N. 341175. 260g. 180n. 41.66 x 7.73 x 2.452 metres.
3-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (190 x 350mm) by N. V. Masch. Bolnes, Krimpen. 210bhp.
5.12.1967: Keel laid as CONTINENT by Scheepswerf Gebrouder Coops, Hoogeszand (Yard No. 248) for H. R. Albert, (Carebeka BV, Groningen, managers) Holland. 
21.5.1968: Launched. 
26.6.1968: Completed. 
1970: Sold to Eggar, Forrester Ltd., (G. T. Gillie & Blair Company Ltd., managers), London, and renamed WOPPER. 
20.11.1970: Registered at London. (Appropriation Book)
1974: Buries Markes Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1975: Transferred to Eggar Forrester (Holdings), Ltd., (Glenlight Shipping Ltd., managers). 
1976: Purchased by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers), Glasgow. 
1977: Renamed RAYLIGHT. 
8.11.1978: Whilst on a voyage from Sharpness with basic **** for Ballylongford, foundered in a gale 33 miles from Carnsore Point in a position 51.40 N. 06.35 W. when her hatch covers were carried away. Her crew was rescued by the Irish ferry INNISFALLEN (4,849g/69) and landed in Cork.


GM.2. WIB / GLENETIVE (1975 - 1978)
O.N. 339150. 199g. 149n. 41.84 x 7.73 x 2.687 metres.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (168 x 184mm) DV8NM vee type by Rolls, Royce Ltd., Shrewsbury. ) 345 bhp
2.2.1970: Keel laid by Malta Drydocks Corporation Ltd., Malta (Yard No. 89) for Eggar, Forrester (Holdings) Ltd., (G. T. Gillie & Blair Company Ltd., managers), London. 
23.3.1970: Launched. 
26.4.1970: Completed. 
25.6.1970: Registered at London. (Appropriation Book)
1974: Buries Markes Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1975: Glenlight Shipping Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1977: Purchased by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers). 
1978: Renamed GLENETIVE. 
1988: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd. 
1990: Sold to Boston Shipping Ltd., and renamed BOSTON TRADER under St. Vincent and Grenadines registry. 
22.6.1991: When at position 34.29S., 18.39E, 11 miles southeast from Cape Point, suffered main engine failure due to contaminated fuel
28.6.1991: Arrived at Durban without assistance
30.7.1991: Whilst on a voyage from Durban to Pemba, foundered in heavy weather 200 kilometres off Maputo.
She was reported as carryling 100 tons of palletised beer some stowed on deck, to bridge height.



GM.3. WIS / SEALIGHT (1975 - 1988)
O.N. 339317. 199g. 149n. 41.84 x 7.73 x 2.687 metres.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (168 x 184mm) DV8NM vee type by Rolls Royce Ltd., Shrewsbury. 345 bhp
4.4.1970: Keel laid by Malta Drydocks Corporation Ltd., Malta (Yard No. 90) for Eggar Forrester (Holdings) Ltd., (G. T. Gillie & Blair Company Ltd., managers), London. 
26.5.1970: Launched. 
28.7.1970: Completed. 
15.8.1970: Registered at London, (Appropriation Book)
1974: Buries Markes Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1975: Glenlight Shipping Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1976: Purchased by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers), Glasgow. 
1977: Renamed SEALIGHT. 
1988: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd., Isle of Man registry. 
1989: Sold to Glenlight Manx Ltd., (Eaglehurst Ship Management Ltd., managers), Isle of Man. 
27.11.1991: Stranded at Weaver’s Point, North Uist, and was abandoned by her crew. 
28.11.1991: Reboarded, refloated and towed to Loch Maddy. 
4.12.1991: Arrived under tow at Troon and placed in lay-up. 
19.5.1993: Lloyd’s Register classification withdrawn when sold to Gardscreen Shipping Ltd., Honduras, and renamed KALI. 
10.7.1994: Arrived in tow at Colchester with machinery problems.
3.9.1994: Departed Colchester.
1994: Renamed CLEO. 
12.1995: Unspecified shipbreakers commenced demolition at Rochester. 

GM.4. WIGGS / POLARLIGHT (1975 - 1976)
O.N. 339094. 199g. 149n. 41.84 x 7.73 x 2.687 metres.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (168 x 184mm) DV8NM vee type by Rolls Royce Ltd., Shrewsbury. 345 bhp
7.10.1969: Keel laid by J. R. Hepworth & Company (Hull) Ltd., Paull (Yard No. 109) for Eggar Forrester (Holdings) Ltd., (G. T. Gillie & Blair Company Ltd., managers), London. 
10.3.1970: Launched. 
17.4.1970: Completed. 
21.4.1970: Registered at London, (Appropriation Book)
1974: Buries Markes Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1975: Glenlight Shipping Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1976: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd., Glasgow, and renamed POLARLIGHT. 
1976: Purchased by the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (Glenlight Shipping Ltd., managers), Glasgow. 
1988: Sold to Glenlight Shipping Ltd. 
28.2.1989: Whilst on a voyage with cement from Magheramorne, Larne, N. Ireland to Ramsey, Isle of Man, suffered a cargo shift and sank 1½ miles off Point of Ayre in a position 54.26 N., 04.20 W.

GM.5. GLENROSA (1) (1976 – 1988) see ship No. G.8 above.
GM.6. POLARLIGHT (1976 - 1988) see ship No. G.4 above.
GM.7. GLENROSA (2) (1994 – 1996) see ship No. 245 in main fleet.


----------



## justinian (May 6, 2010)

Regarding GLENFYNE (2)
Since she came to Norway and became KYST in 1996, she has been Norwegian registred, and not transferred to Denmark in 1998. Although a few changes in ownership,. she has kept her name KYST since 1996. She is sailing in the northern part of Norway, where her owner live.
By the way - KYST simply mean COAST in English


----------



## pagoda54 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the additional info folks,

Much appreciated

Graeme


----------



## JonJB (May 1, 2020)

I have photos of the Glenlight St Angus if they are of interest.


----------

